# Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!



## kotraeppchen (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe solangsam keine Lust mehr! Scheinbar steht das moderne Karpfenangeln in Sachsen unter keinem guten Stern. Ich lese in meinem DAV Gewässerverzeichnis nur noch Verbote, Sperrungen und nochmals Verbote. 
Hier darf man dass nicht, dort nicht Nachtangeln, dort nicht füttern, dort nicht Bojen setzten. Es ist einfach zum ko****!
Ich wohne jetzt seid 3 Jahren in Sachsen und habe nicht einen guten See gefunden, wo nicht fast alles verboten ist!

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Ich suche folgendes Seeshema:

1. Das Gewässer sollte in Sachsen Rund um Dresden und Chemnitz oder Süd Brandenburg liegen und mindestens 30ha aufwärts haben
2. Befahren mit Boot mit E-Motor oder Benziner
3. Bootsangeln sollte erlaubt sein (geht bei mir nur ums ausbringen der Montagen und Anfüttern sowie Drillen)
4. Anfüttern erlaubt
5. Nachtangeln erlaubt
6. Bojen setzten erlaubt
7. Das wichtigste: Es sollten paar richtige Kracher drin sein! 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, da ich solangsam echt am Verzweifeln bin!
Grüße


----------



## Siermann (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*

Hier haste ein paar meiner Lieblingsgewässer wo all das erlaubt ist:
-Knappensee,
-Silbersee,
-große Ziegelleiteich Bröthen,

bei Interesse einfach mal melden 



lg
Tim


----------



## kotraeppchen (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*

Hallo, 
schon mal nen sehr guter Anfang. Hast du irgendwo ne Internetadresse wo man die Bestimmungen nachlesen kann? So das man was schriftliches in der Hand hat?
Bin für wieter Vorschläge und Erfahrungen an anderen Seen natürlich offen.
Grüße


----------



## Siermann (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*

Hy,
schau doch einfach in deinem Büchlein nach wo auch die ganzen Gewässernummern drine stehen...


lg
Tim


----------



## Angelsuchti (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*

kotrappchen du sprichst mir aus der Seele... manchmal muss man zweifeln ob die ganzen Verbote eigentlich sonnvoll sind.. manchmal, nicht immer!

Was ich noch empfehlen kann, ist der Haselbacher See. Dort sind ein paar 50-Pfünder drin, von größeren habe ich noch nicht gehört, halte es aber durchaus für möglich das da auch welche drin sind...
Dort darfst du eigentlich alles! 

Gruß Angelsuchti


----------



## MrTom (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*



> Was ich noch empfehlen kann, ist der Haselbacher See. Dort sind ein paar 50-Pfünder drin, von größeren habe ich noch nicht gehört, halte es aber durchaus für möglich das da auch welche drin sind...


Hi
Sind das Erfahrungswerte oder Hörensagen??
Das Ende 2008 an der See der KHV gewütet hat sollte klar sein. Im Übrigen kein einfacher See.

mfg Thomas


----------



## Angelsuchti (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*

Ich weiß aus 2 sehr vertrauenswürdigen, voneinader unabhängigen Quellen das dort NACH dem KHV-Befall 50-pfünder gefangen wurden. Richtig kein einfaches Gewässer, aber wenn man sich erstmal "reingefitzt" hat kann man dort durchaus regelmäßig zum Erfolg kommen... Und: nenn mir mal ein Gewässer mit vergleichbaren Fangchancen was "einfacher" ist. Ich würde den Haselbacher See auch nicht als überfischt bezeichnen, das Problem ist folgendes: Der See ist doch schon sehr groß. Viele fahren dort hin nehmen die Montage mit ins Boot, ein Kilo Anfutter dazu und paddeln raus. Nach hundert Meter werfen die einfach planlos alles über Bord. Dann kommt der "gemütliche Teil". Man hofft das irgendeine Wassersau vorbei kommt und was fressen will. Man HOFFT. Mehr nicht. Kein Plan, kein Überlegen, keine Strategie. Und wenn dann nichts gefangen wurde, liegt es am Gewässer oder an irgendetwas anderem. Aber nicht an einem selber... Nja so habe ich das oft erlebt...

Gruß 
Angelsuchti


----------



## MrTom (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*



> Ich weiß aus 2 sehr vertrauenswürdigen, voneinader unabhängigen Quellen


Also doch Hörensagen.


> Ich würde den Haselbacher See auch nicht als überfischt bezeichnen


Hatte ich das|kopfkrat, ich glaube nicht.

mfg Thomas


----------



## kotraeppchen (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*

Ich habe gerade mit den Seen rund um Leipzig mit den Kontrolleuren und co. nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, obwohl ich mich meines Erachtens korrekt verhalten habe. 

Schwierig sind ja die meisten Gewässer, wenn man nen großen fangen will  

Mir geht es vorallem um Gewässer, an dem nicht gerade aller 5 Minuten ein Spaziergänger vorbeikommt und fragt: "Na schon was gefangen".
Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine. Mir fehlen einfach die richtigen Naturseen, die noch eingebettet sind in die Natur, keine Straße drumherum, kein Wanderweg direkt vor meinem Zelt, einfach nen See wo man mal seine Ruhe hat.
Solche Sachen vermisse ich schon seid langem und bin ständig auf der Suche dannach!


----------



## Siermann (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*



kotraeppchen schrieb:


> Mir fehlen einfach die richtigen Naturseen, die noch eingebettet sind in die Natur, keine Straße drumherum, kein Wanderweg direkt vor meinem Zelt, einfach nen See wo man mal seine Ruhe hat.
> Solche Sachen vermisse ich schon seid langem und bin ständig auf der Suche dannach!




Ohjaa da weiß ich was du meinst...es fehlt einfach das urige...wo die natur noch ihre richtigkeit hat und der Mensch noch nicht eingegriffen hatt...und dort wird es auch große Fische geben...nur leider gibt es solche Gewässer heutzutage kaum noch 


tim


----------



## Mr. Boilie (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*

dann mußt du dir wol einen see malen denn so etwas was du suchst kenne ich net 
es gibt genug schöne gewässer bei uns aber an jedem gibt es einen haken


----------



## kotraeppchen (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*

@Schneeberg
 ja ich suche schöne Gewässer, ohne die obigen Beschränkungen. Bin noch ziemlich neu in Sachsen, vorallem was das Karpfenangeln an geht. Komme eigentlich aus der Geraer Ecke. 
Ich bin super dankbar für Seevorschläge! 
Grüße


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*

wie wärs mit der Talsperrre Spremberg auch wenn die Fänge zurückgegangen sind fängt man dorrt auch welche jenseits der 40 iger marke 

MfG Anglerprofi99


----------



## kotraeppchen (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*

Wie gesagt, es geht nicht nur um die Fänge. Gute Karpfen kann man sicher in Sachen locker fangen. Es geht darum, dass an den meisten Seen Verbote vor Verboten stehen und dann kommen nochmal Verbote und dann kommt erst das Angeln.

Nochmal:
Es soll sich wirklich nur um Seens drehen, von denen ihr sicher wisst, dass die im ersten Post genannten Vorraussetzungen auch zutreffen.
Grüße


----------



## MrTom (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*

Hi
Also Südbrandenburg ist doch wirklich "verseucht" mit schönen Seen. Also ich fahr da regelmässig hin und bin immer wieder begeistert#6 

mfg Thomas


----------



## L-TownPlayer (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*

ja kein ding hast ne troili karre 
lass dich von deiner maus fahren 
10M durch den wald und dir geht keiner mehr auf den sack auser die mücken :q:q
mach ick och nicht anders


----------



## kotraeppchen (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*



MrTom schrieb:


> Hi
> Also Südbrandenburg ist doch wirklich "verseucht" mit schönen Seen. Also ich fahr da regelmässig hin und bin immer wieder begeistert#6
> 
> mfg Thomas




Na dann sag doch ma welche an, wo es sich lohnen würde


----------



## Joschihika (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*

Helenesee ist z.B. sehr gut mit wenig leuten. liegt bei Frankfurt an der Oder.


----------



## barschkönig (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bim am verzweifeln! Karpfengewässer in Sachsen und Süd Brandenburg gesucht!*

Versuch mal die Talsperre Spremberg da ist der Karpfenbestand eigentlich sehr gut und der See ist über 800 ha groß du musst aber niedrig und hochwasser beachten|supergri


----------

